# Marsh Behind Drum Bay



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

That area is Brazoria National Wildlife Refuge. Might check with them on regulations. I am guessing if you have access via a boat that you could fish it.


----------



## TexasFishing1836 (Nov 16, 2020)

backcast said:


> That area is Brazoria National Wildlife Refuge. Might check with them on regulations. I am guessing if you have access via a boat that you could fish it.


Thanks, I saw that salt lake is fishable but what about those little bayous back in there?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I know of nothing back there that is "off limits". Make sure you don't interfere with hunters.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I fished back there late summer, and had no issues. I think there are areas off limits to hunting though, like on the refuge. I would venture to say most any marsh north of the ICW is going to be majority nut mud. Just pole through, not wade and you will find reds back there. Some decent marsh around there...have fun!


----------



## TexasFishing1836 (Nov 16, 2020)

TX_maverick said:


> I fished back there late summer, and had no issues. I think there are areas off limits to hunting though, like on the refuge. I would venture to say most any marsh north of the ICW is going to be majority nut mud. Just pole through, not wade and you will find reds back there. Some decent marsh around there...have fun!


Thanks, did you catch anything?


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Yah it wasn't hot and heavy, but it was also 95* outside at times.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (Aug 27, 2015)

I HAD ACCESS TO SALT LAKE AND THE FEEDER BAYOUS FOR YEARS FROM OUR DUCK LEASE.WE DID A LOT OF BLAST AND CAST THERE .SOME VERY GOOD FISHING THERE AND IN BASTROP BAYOU.
ALSO.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Had some of my best days in Texas there. Late summer mostly


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> I HAD ACCESS TO SALT LAKE AND THE FEEDER BAYOUS FOR YEARS FROM OUR DUCK LEASE.WE DID A LOT OF BLAST AND CAST THERE .SOME VERY GOOD FISHING THERE AND IN BASTROP BAYOU.
> ALSO.
> SKIFFSTIFF



Were you on Hall's Bayou?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

TX_maverick said:


> Were you on Hall's Bayou?


Halls is East of Chocolate. There is another hunt club, I believe, just West of BNWR. That one would give better access. Maybe he was on it?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I will say they have the shorebird signs scattered in many of those areas. I’ve never paid them much attention because I’m in a boat.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Halls is East of Chocolate. There is another hunt club, I believe, just West of BNWR. That one would give better access. Maybe he was on it?



Yah I knew Halls Bayou had all that land over there, just didn't know if they had a tract down there. I know of 1 other club in that area, but they don't have marsh access that I am aware of.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Potlicking at it’s finest. The internet has ruined more areas than it has helped. When I find an area I want to fish I fish it and keep the area quiet. Maybe I’m weird.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Potlicking at it’s finest. The internet has ruined more areas than it has helped. When I find an area I want to fish I fish it and keep the area quiet. Maybe I’m weird.



Decoy spot


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Lots of shell around the bays there, better to run on a lower tide to learn in.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Slop bowl, that’s what a lot of locals call it. Used to be primo duck hunting prior to the US government buying it decades ago. My dad was a member of the old hunt club. Goes way back in there. Can’t wade, illegal to wade NWS territory and then there’s the nut mud. Float it yes. No hunting in there, that specific area, fishing yes. Not my favorite marsh, seems like there are better redfish marshes, but it doesn’t mean there aren’t redfish in there. Good flounder marsh, in places. My buddy caught a $600 dollar flounder there and lost a $1,000 dollar one at the net the next year in the same exact spot. Caught some beastly reds, 13 pound types, but that‘s an exceptional red in that marsh. A few trout on occasion.


----------

